# Testing chatroom need testers!!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Boring people need not apply :lol: :lol: 

testing out new chatroom as its gone a wee bit rusty, need some people to come in and check its working and perhaps partake of a wee bitta banter like.........................................


Come on down......................


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

But will we be able to get back onto MHF afterwards?  

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thats why we testing it hunny!!
Then if it not working can moan the face off Nukie about paying subs and not gerrin value for money like :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, stand by, I'm a comin in! (Maybe :? )


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just been in but didnt find anybody


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

J99Dub said:


> Just been in but didnt find anybody


Awww we are in first chatroom quite a few of us still there if ya wanna try again


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

No one in when I just popped my head in - are you hiding behind the furniture..?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Delores said:


> No one in when I just popped my head in - are you hiding behind the furniture..?


The gangs all there - you in the correct chat room?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

we are in motorhome chatroom
which is first on the list.
There is also multimedia room rally room qwiz room etc


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Cant get in - am I just too boring :sad5: :sad5: :sad5:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Cant get in - am I just too boring :sad5: :sad5: :sad5:


Noo noo you is just the very person!!!!! What are you seeing when you try to get in???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

in and out shook it all about and returned to facts with no probs.

dave p


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I asked for full-page chatroom and MHF died on me. Same with other browsers and computers so not my end. Apparently it can trigger the temporary firewall which chucks you off good and proper for 30mins or so.

This is obviously how the chatroom bouncer bot is configured 

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I tested the water, quite tepid


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Pleased to report very successful test flight of chat room.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I had the same as DABs. No chatroom, and no MHF for a while. A right royal pain in the bum :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have tested and all ok but no one there so felt silly chating to myself


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Boring people need not apply :lol: :lol:
> 
> testing out new chatroom as its gone a wee bit rusty, need some people to come in and check its working and perhaps partake of a wee bitta banter like.........................................
> 
> Come on down......................


Where is this chatroom

I cant see any links


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Wupert said:


> Where is this chatroom


Front page

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/

See screenshot.

Gerald

_Edit: can't attach screenshot_


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > Where is this chatroom
> ...


Thanks Geraald

Clicked and still do not see a chat room....scratching head now

Red vino collapso could be the cause of my faulty vision


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You missed me Mavis.

They are all nutters anyway. :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Dave!! maybe another time :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wupert said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Wupert said:
> ...


On the Home Page on the left hand side there is

10 Chat Rooms
0 Members connected
0 members chatting

Chat Now


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> midlifecrisismil said:
> 
> 
> > Cant get in - am I just too boring :sad5: :sad5: :sad5:
> ...


I can see where the chat tooms are but when I click on to it I get two blank screens appearing on the page with a little blue box in the middle of the screens which say ............connecting.............. and they keep doing that until I get bored and come out of it.

Thank you for saying I am the very person - or am I just a Pavlov's dog :?:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I'm not doing that again :x Not only could I not get into the chatroom, but couldn't get back to MHF either. Relieved that its sorted itself overnight and here I am again (bad luck folks  )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

midlifecrisismil said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > midlifecrisismil said:
> ...


When I get the two blank screens they say loading and then they load so why wont yours load  ----NUKE :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jodi1 said:


> Well I'm not doing that again :x Not only could I not get into the chatroom, but couldn't get back to MHF either. Relieved that its sorted itself overnight and here I am again (bad luck folks  )


Quite. That's the last time I'm an MHF beta-tester. And the last time I venture into the chatroom for a long while.

Dave


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

midlifecrisismil said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > midlifecrisismil said:
> ...


Thats what I get, but then I can't get back to MHF


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will need to try later, don't want to get blocked from MHF for 30 mins if it fails.
Sorry to have missed you last night, could do with cheering up 
Sue


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

locovan said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > geraldandannie said:
> ...


Thanks for that Mavis

Red wine obviously affects my left side.

Gave it a go and my screen froze and I had to re connect


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya guys have naughtily used the report whole topic new thingy at bottom of page to alert Nukie to the problemo. Then read that only use if it breaks forum rools. Oooopsies!!!
Putting self in naughty corner.....NOW!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

carolgavin said:


> Hiya guys have naughtily used the report whole topic new thingy at bottom of page to alert Nukie to the problemo. Then read that only use if it breaks forum rools. Oooopsies!!!
> Putting self in naughty corner.....NOW!


Does that mean Nuke will explode 8O :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought I'd take a look to see what the chatroom was all about not having used one before.

It's taken me well over an hour to get back onto the site (see pic) I couldn't get on no matter what I did, I even went to IE to see if that would work, I re-set the router, nothing would work, finally after several re-boots I can get back on.

Never again, Why is this site not fully optimised for Google Chrome, it is after all one of the biggest browsers.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just popped in again ,no one there, clicked on leave room and then top corner blue arrow to return to previous screen no problems again.

basic google no fancy stuff here,

dave p


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

After I tried to get in the chat room I was booted out of MHF and couldn't get back in....  

Will try again later.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

It's obviously just a little sensitive as to who it lets in. I found a very select group in there (most of whom departed soon after my arrival  ) So maybe it has a riff raff filter :?: 

:twisted:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too!

I even got a personal invitation from a young lady to attend, but when I got there, the door was bolted. I think her husband had come back! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

David


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our little single room Chat facility was basic, but wonderful.
We had shagpile carpet and a little bar in the corner. The flock wallpaper was a little dated I'll grant but when we had a crowd in there it was just the business.

Then we got a fancy new five star bells and whistles room and I'm afraid to say things have never been the same. Oooh the nights I spent with Badger, swapping stories and shootin the breeze.

Do we need a campaign for the return of the 'REAL' Chatroom?

We don't need luxury, but we do need inclusivity. All comers should be welcome.

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Tried and locked me out of MHF for an hour or so shall I see you all on Facebook instead ???


If that doesn't wake Nuke up!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wupert said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Wupert said:
> ...


Why am I getting in and out so easy Is it anything to do with my far superior Computer and windows 7 :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No Mavis. you know how to do it. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> No Mavis. you know how to do it. :wink:
> Dave p


But why is it locking people out of MHF --Frank must be doing it right :lol: :lol: he is an engineer :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Frank has been doing it right for years so if he canny get in and oot safely tis safe to say chat is buggered. 
I have reported it to the man but he must be doing more important stuff like, like, like, well canny think of anything more important actually..............................................


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

.... perhaps he has a life?

Greenie 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> .... perhaps he has a life?
> 
> Greenie 8O


Naaaaaaaaaaaaah canny have, facts is his life


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

why not just have a chatroom thread and ignore the chatroom? I know it's slower, but it could become a big thread?

David


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

5 pages 8O Artona will be having a flap as its not shhhh mohome related - shame on us!


Greenie :lol:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Breaking news    

Have just tried chat rooms again and got in no problem - now where is everybody?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dare I try it again? 8O 

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

After you Gerald! :roll: 

Good luck and bon voyage!

EDIT: Just been in the Chat Room and out again! No problems this time! :roll: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I went into the chat room, or not. Everything hung as it was "signing in". I got blocked from MHF afterwards, as usual :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

You could write a book about your adventures in the chat rooms!

Call it "Granules"... The plot thickens...!! :? :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> You could write a book about your adventures in the chat rooms!
> Call it "Granules"... The plot thickens...!! :? :wink:


 :lol: Or maybe the Cornflour Capers :wink:

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Why is this site not fully optimised for Google Chrome, it is after all one of the biggest browsers.


firstly it is nothing to do with optimization for Chrome, and secondly Chrome isn't exactly a big browser according to my stats for the last 4 weeks 

1. Internet Explorer 60.75% 
2. Firefox	22.20% 
3. Safari 7.77% 
4. Chrome	7.56% 
5. Opera	0.80% 
6. Mozilla	0.49%

Not sure why, but for some people it triggers the firewall to auto temporarily block for 30 mins when they try and get in the chat room

The only thing to do I think is get one of the people who gets the problem (probably DABS) and test together i.e. i monitor logs and firewall whilst chat room is accessed to see if i can see what is being triggered


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I tried to get in again last night after reading the success of others, but again got hung on the accessing page and then couldn't get back onto MHF. 
FYI I use IE and my security is AVG


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK. I'll be the sacrificial lamb.

Yell when you want to do it middle of an evening, say, if that suits. MSN then text if no reply (number on FB).

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

As per earlier suggestion, we absolutely cannot have an 'open' chat room thread.
That is all I can say about that!!!

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> As per earlier suggestion, we absolutely cannot have an 'open' chat room thread.
> That is all I can say about that!!!
> 
> Ca


as it is we have to 'sweep' the room for 'bugs', hidden moderators etc (we once found Stew behind the curtains)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> OK. I'll be the sacrificial lamb.


Yahaaaa! Sucker :wink:

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw Carol think they are sussing our cunning plan of stopping riff raff coming in!

There we were thinking DABS was clever like.....


So can you move the door stopper now please and put the lights back on Carol?

Greenie 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Firstly I am with the most delightful Cagreg, we absitively posilutely cannot I repeat for the hard of hearing cannot and thrice for the hard of Scottish cannot have an 'open' chatroom thread, nope never no way!!!!!!!!

Greenie our cunning plan of getting DABs to betatest stuff when he categorically said he was never ever ever ever gonna do it again is working. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Our plan for the riff raff however is looking bit shaky!!

I have however shaken the shagpile, dusted off the elephant and the trampoline and stocked up the bar, in case of unexpected guests!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how dare you refer to such denizens of the community as I as riff-raff! 
8O

Just be grateful you haven't been brought to court like this nice young lady

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-88483.html

:roll: :lol:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> As per earlier suggestion, we absolutely cannot have an 'open' chat room thread.
> That is all I can say about that!!!
> 
> Ca


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

David


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> how dare you refer to such denizens of the community as I as riff-raff!
> 8O
> 
> Just be grateful you haven't been brought to court like this nice young lady
> ...


We have denizens 8O 8O 8O


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I been, I sung, I conga'd


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > how dare you refer to such denizens of the community as I as riff-raff!
> ...


oo arrr, loads of 'em 8)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It's gone all strange and echoey in there - me font gone, me colour gone am feeling fair drained.

And who let the dogs out?

Greenie 8O


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I've just finished my first visit to the new chat room - and survived


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Just been in for a quick inspection and all appears ship shape. 

So normal service will be resumed!

Ca


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it safe? I mean if I go in there this time will I be able to reconnect to MHF anytime within the next few days???!!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Wish I'd read the thread rather than just the title before I tried. :evil: :evil: It wouldn't let me in and wouldn't connect to MHF for ages afterwards.

I tried closing the window and browser and also tried on another machine but no luck so the problem obviously isn't at my end.

And to think I used to be a chatroom stalwart once upon a time. Those were the days. :roll: 

Let me know when it's safe to try again.

Viv


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's safe, Viv.

Dave

Heh, heh, heh :twisted:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> It's safe, Viv.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Heh, heh, heh :twisted:


Yeah, thanks. Now why do I not believe you? :evil: :lol: :lol:

Viv


----------

